# Huge Brass Foot Pump, The Kismet Duplex Garage



## Rhyolith (12 Feb 2017)

I must have restored around 20 of these brass foot pumps now! This one is particularly special though, firstly because its flipping massive at 17 1/2" long and secondly it still has its box! 



Kismet Duplex Garage by Rhyolith, on Flickr

It makes sense given the name that these where used for fill the roll and powered compressor now does in many garages, sacrificing mobility for pumping capacity. As I am guessing that the ability to get tyres pumped up quickly is desirable for a commercial garage, while the lack of mobility does not really matter as the pump probably sat in the same place or on a trolly. 

It has the same "duplex" internal layout as the Kismet Master, that being on cylinder inside the other allowing for higher pressures to be achieved (everything from 300-600psi is claimed by various sources). The Air is draw into a large external cylinder first, then that air (which is already pressurised) is sucked into a second smaller cylinder and compressed again. Its a powerful system that was used in a number of top-of the line foot pumps in the first half of the 20th century. 



Kismet Duplex Garage by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Kismet Duplex Garage by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Kismet Duplex Garage (infomation plate) by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Like the Kismet Master pumps of this model are thought to have played a roll in the Battle of Britain, pressuring the pneumatic systems of airplanes, such as the mechanisms that fired the guns. 

Dating it is difficult, however I can make an educated guess: The earliest models of Kismet pumps seem to have shorter names, e.g. early model: Kismet Duplex, later model: Kismet Duplex Master (both are the same pump). This Garage pump is marked "Kismet Duplex Garage" oppose to just "Kismet Garage", so its a later model. At some point a Mk2 version of this pump came out, which has several notable design changes and is identical to the Dunlop Giant (the only foot pump which is larger). I am guessing this occurred after WW2, this guess is backed up by the fact I have a Dunlop Giant (see below) which the styling of and general wear makes me think 1950s. As it has no obvious government or military marks its probably is not a WW2 model, it also appears to have been painted with silver base and red decals (pedal and cylinder parts) which is a civilian colour scheme. The silver base seems to be common in the older (1920s) Kismet's and I have not yet see it on post WW2 pumps. *So my guess is that its 1930s. *



Dunlop Giant by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Dunlop Giant by Rhyolith, on Flickr

A extra nice thing about this one is it still has its original box!



Kismet Duplex Garage (box) by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Kismet Duplex Garage (in box) by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The box has the company guarantee on both ends: _“This pump is unconditionally guanteed for an unlimited peroid against defects in workmanship and material: in addition repairs necessitated by fair wear and tear with in 3 years of purchase date will be executed free of charge. The rubber tubing being exluded except as to flaw. Provided that it be returned carriage paid our works with claim quoting serial numbers.”_



Kismet Duplex Garage (guarentee) by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Took A LOT of brasso to polish up that cylinder! It only needed tow leather valves replacing and now seems to work well, it will get round to testing it at high pressure at some point, to see if it really can get to 300+psi.


----------



## SVB (12 Feb 2017)

Simply fantastic!


----------



## AndyT (12 Feb 2017)

Sheer quality!

So far from modern "value engineering".


----------



## kwigly (13 Feb 2017)

Rhyolith,
Grace's Guide has some good information on the company history, and shows about twenty different old company adverts dating from 1923-1956. 
The Kismet "Garage" pump is listed in the 1927 ad. The other pump models listed in this advert are the "Junior", the "Duplex", and the "Trolley". [I think you said you already had the Junior and the Duplex, so you NEED the "Trolley" to complete the set ! ]
see http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/William_Turner_and_Brother


----------



## Rhyolith (17 Feb 2017)

Thanks kwigly, I do actually have a Kismet Trolley but its beyond repair...  See it here: help-with-giant-kismet-pump-restoration-t100327.html a brass tube on the inside has snapped off and all the external bolts had to be drilled out. So I need to learn thread cutting (am getting there!) and how to repair broken brass to fix it.


----------



## happymadison1978 (17 Feb 2017)

Lovely! thanks for posting.


----------



## Phil1975 (17 Feb 2017)

I bought an old Kismet lorry with a Renrut valve a few years ago & it's brilliant. 
I've also got a couple of Dunlops (one of which is in its original box).
I can't tolerate tat that isn't fit for purpose, which is the real appeal of older stuff for me. I was amazed that there are still people making leather valves for foot pumps, some of which are getting on for 100 years old now!


----------



## Rhyolith (18 Feb 2017)

Phil1975":1r9nnj93 said:


> I bought an old Kismet lorry with a Renrut valve a few years ago & it's brilliant.
> I've also got a couple of Dunlops (one of which is in its original box).
> I can't tolerate tat that isn't fit for purpose, which is the real appeal of older stuff for me. I was amazed that there are still people making leather valves for foot pumps, some of which are getting on for 100 years old now!


I could not agree more, once you have used a Kismet the modern tat really does look so useless! It was looking for a foot pump that actaully works that I got me into these in the first place. 

Have you got a picture of your Kismet lorry and dunlops? I always like pictures  

I love the maintainabilty of these pumps, I have been making my own washers out of old shoes and leather pieces off eBay. Though I imagine the ones made by a expierenced hand would be superior (I am just a cheap skate  ).


----------



## Kismet777 (8 May 2017)

Sorry to join - and then pour cold water on a theory.

But to suggest footpumps (Duplex or otherwise) were used for pressurising Spitfire air systems is ... probably a bit wide of the mark.

Kismet sold a very specific stirrup-type pump to the Ministry for this purpose. (I bought one today ...)
Footpumps would be of little use for at least two reasons :-
The standard hoses were far too short.
More importantly, the proper Military model used 'dessication crystals' (probably silica gel) to remove moisture which would have caused major issues in the pneumatic system of a fighter.
And - uses an air filter to remove dirt for the same reason.


One reference in Kismet history :-
"... They also supplied heavy-duty military issue examples for use by the Army and Air Force in WW2. In the RAF they were used, among other things, for pressurising the pneumatic systems of Spitfires and Hurricanes during ground maintenance and repair. These military issue pumps, with their distinctive Air Ministry and Crown Property (broad arrow) logos are extremely collectable."
[When in the air, an engine-driven air compressor fed two storage cylinders for operation of the flaps, brakes, guns and landing lamps. The cylinders, connected in series, each held air at 200 lb/sq.in pressure.]

There is some pretty duff information on another website where someone suggests a (fairly incomplete) Military model might be a "bilge pump" !!

There are very few Images on the internet so I might have to take some fairly soon.

The pump had an air inlet filter (probably to prevent sand or other dirt wearing the cylinder and contaminating the pneumatic systems) which was made up of discs of felt trapped by two very fine mesh discs made of brass wire).
The aforementioned moisture removal system.
A spring-loaded pressure relief valve to release air and obtain an exact pressure.
A pressure gauge.
The bore was 1 5/16".
The leather cup seal was retained on a 5/16" BSF threaded stud by two 'interlocked' steel washers.
The long (not sure yet of total length as mine has perished ...) hose was red rubber coated over a black inner.

Has anyone got an original example and can tell me the full length of the hose?

There are two 2.5" long hose-retaining-clips top and bottom of the stirrup pump unit (clips each held on by two screws -probably 2BA but not measured)
Brass or bronze castings top and bottom with a lacquered (unpainted) brass cylinder.
Base casting has four fixed feet.
Kismet plate on top of handle with Ministry numbers and another Kismet 'makers' plate on the side of the top body.

As with all Kismet pumps - it is extremely well made.


----------



## Rhyolith (8 May 2017)

No problem! I like to learn about these things!

I have heard in a few places that the Air ministry versions of the kismet masters (which, as far as I can tell are the same internally as the consumer kismet masters) are used to pressurise a system on WW2 fighters in the event of send system requiring maintenance. Apparently pilots had a one on board in the event of having to re-start the system themselves (though I am dubious every pilot having one would have been affordable!), i never thought the pilot would be flying long pumping to keep the systems pressurised! 

I have a air ministry kismet master:



Duplex Kismet Master (Air Ministry 1944) by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Duplex Kismet Master Air Ministry 1944 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Air Ministry 1944 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Thats the hose it came with, but I don't know if its original (if you want I can give you an exact measurement of its length), the fact it was binded each end with wire make be doubt its the original. Though its long so might fit with what your saying about the consumer model hoses being too short.

You my also be interested in this thread: https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... 629963&i=0 Page 10 has some stuff about the WW2 kismet's (which systems they were used on). Someone else also has a WW2 kismet master with crowns cast into the base. 

I have never heard of or seen a kismet stirrup pump of any sort, would love to see photos!

There is a group on Flickr for these pumps to, always looking for more members to share photos!: https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected] ... 041273962/


----------



## Kismet777 (9 May 2017)

Glad I didn't upset you !

[But - rather like Wikipedia - duff information travels round the internet world quite quickly.
Not sure where "foot pumps/Spitfires" started but from an engineering standpoint it doesn't stack up.
If your life depended on guns operating and flaps/ brakes for safe landing why would anyone use the wrong bit of kit to supply dirty air? ]
_______________
ETA
And - if you couldn't start the engine to run the built-in air pump - would you be going anywhere?
Likewise if pneumatic system was 'shot up' or defective then aircraft was already in major trouble because the air-powered systems were crucial to safe flight and landing ?
So stories about foot pumps are ... odd.

Whereas in maintenance mode (with engine _not_ running) there was clearly a need to pressurise the system with clean air to check out repairs and functionality.
________________
Have just looked through about half your Flickr pics - and seen some mighty impressive tools. Brilliant stuff.

Took photos earlier of the "Pump - Pressurising" and will have to upload and post them.
You'll probably be interested in the air connector. Not seen one quite like it before.
Air hose length :-
Must do some calculations. 1/2" OD hose and the two original clips will take 5 turns of hose each - so quite a bit longer than any footpump.

ETA
Done a rough calculation and the standard clips would accomodate a hose 14 or 15 feet long!

Rather strange thing with this pump - and it very stupidly didn't occur to me at first ... is that unlike most stirrup pumps I have had, from say, Dunlop, Prima or Kinsman - the hose comes off the _top_ casting so the Kismet Military pump would seem to 'exhale' on the upstroke!? But it might explain the very substantial 'feet'.
ETA Probably scratch this notion. My neighbour has looked at the pump and guesses - that the outer and inner cylinders have an air gap that allows the pressurised air to pass back up to the drying chamber and the air outlet at the top.
He's usually correct ...

There is so little left of the rotted original sealing washer that the shape for renewal will need some cogitation.

Having only just bought this pump it has spurred me on to start restoring two other Kismet pumps in the garage.
There is a Kismet Trolley compressor (complete except for the 'rocking lever' at the front - which has broken off at some stage in the past) and also a Kismet Duplex Master I think - certainly Duplex and not the "Baby" model.
Thanks for the links. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kismet777 (9 May 2017)

I think I'll try and open a new thread for the Kismet Military pump - for the photo uploads.


----------



## Kismet777 (10 May 2017)

Will have to try and open a new Flickr account as Photobucket is in a very poor state.

Your restorations - and the quality of your photos - are truly remarkable.


----------



## Rhyolith (11 May 2017)

Kismet777":2b8c2qg2 said:


> Will have to try and open a new Flickr account as Photobucket is in a very poor state.
> 
> Your restorations - and the quality of your photos - are truly remarkable.


For posting on forums I would highly recommend Flickr, very easy! Also it would allow you to join the group we have on there (Classic Tyre Pumps) if you had an account. 

Thanks for the compliment  Trouble is I enjoy finding, cleaning and then picturing these things... so I end up with more than I know what to do with!


----------



## Kismet777 (11 May 2017)

I know exactly what you mean ! 
There are probably quite a few of us afflicted by the 'collect and renovate if needed' bug.

That's why a few weeks ago I bought a WW2 compass in it's original box for just £10.
It is already in A1/unmolested condition and was theoretically standard Air Ministry issue for fighters and bombers.
I didn't NEED it - but it is nice to have.


----------

